# Just put a deposit down



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

On this Golf R http://www.pulmanusedcars.co.uk/used_vo ... nd_101.htm hope it goes better than the deposit I put down on the TTRS last year :?


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice one Andy, lovely looking car! Glad you got there in the end 
You saying goodbye to your Golf Anniversary?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

but its not yellow!

Looks nice apart from that!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

From a 2012 3dr Candy White GTi owner, congrats


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Stueyturn said:


> Nice one Andy, lovely looking car! Glad you got there in the end
> You saying goodbye to your Golf Anniversary?


Yes will be up for sale in the next few weeks the R is ex VW management so the full history is known


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

spike said:


> but its not yellow!
> 
> Looks nice apart from that!


Cheers I was after a white or blue one don't tell yellow


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Very nice Andy 8)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

we saw a yellow car rally once 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/hampshire/h ... 291731.stm


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

spike said:


> we saw a yellow car rally once
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/hampshire/h ... 291731.stm


Can't see the video on my iPad


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Very nice Andy 8)


Cheers mate


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Found my pictures!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Andy, have you gone off the idea of an RS ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Very nice Andy, have you gone off the idea of an RS ?


It was a case of head ruling the heart still fancied an RS of one of the limited edition nimbus TTS but there is not enough room in the back for my son 11 and daughter 15 for 90% of the time another TT would be fine but it's that other 10% so I got a TTS in a Golf body  On the + side I can still call all the mk2 TT drivers now :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Here's the pics two of the wheels need redoing but I am not sure if I should pay to have the other two done as well and change the colour from black to silver what do you lot think ?
http://www.pulmanusedcars.co.uk/used_vo ... nd_101.htm


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Where's the photo?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Where's the photo?


Sorry I've added it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Here's the pics two of the wheels need redoing but I am not sure if I should pay to have the other two done as well and change the colour from black to silver what do you lot think ?
> http://www.pulmanusedcars.co.uk/used_vo ... nd_101.htm


and one with silver wheels http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks nice mate. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice!

I would stick to the black wheels mate. They match the inside of the headlight clusters. Most golf r's that come with silver wheels also have the silver clusters which look naff in comparison!


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice car you must be very happy. Exciting and frustrating waiting to pick them up up though i find!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Had a call from the VW dealer earlier the wheels are back from there colour change cruise is fitted will be picking him up at12:00 on Saturday


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

OnTheMike said:


> Congrats buddy!


Cheers


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

That s good news Andy, I suppose it will keep you busy for a few days or are you having the dealer lifeshine  
Don't forget the photos


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> That s good news Andy, I suppose it will keep you busy for a few days or are you having the dealer lifeshine
> Don't forget the photos


Lifeshinewash your mouth out :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > That s good news Andy, I suppose it will keep you busy for a few days or are you having the dealer lifeshine
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Andy

Looks really nice mate 
Glad you found a nice one

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Have a great day on Saturday Andy, car look the nuts. Happy days


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers guys hear ruled the heart in the end :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Picked Ronald as he will be known yesterday  



























Ronald meets anni lol sorry anni still has her winter wheels on 



























Finally a good looking lad and his fine looking son :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

nice


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very Nice Andy,what's your son think to it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Very Nice Andy,what's your son think to it?


He's coming round he loves the anni I could sell or burn the TTs to the ground and he would be fine with that but he loves that little Golf :lol: if he was bit older I would have kept it for him but he's only 11


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Andy ,I assume you mean Ronald, and not that little golf?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Andy ,I assume you mean Ronald, and not that little golf?


No mate he loves my silver anni


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

WHITE     crap colour :wink: ,,,, not enough CC's :lol: :lol: , are you going to AITP August ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> WHITE     crap colour :wink: ,,,, not enough CC's :lol: :lol: , are you going to AITP August ?


Hellow stranger  yes mate I will be going to AITP see you there :?:


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

Still waiting for you to bring the new car round....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ExAudiSi said:


> Still waiting for you to bring the new car round....


Been a bit busy but I will get there


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ExAudiSi said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for you to bring the new car round....
> ...


Looking forward to it! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That's better now it it defo my car  

















Also fitted the black badges looks much better IMOP


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Is that a tear in the Anni's eye?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Stueyturn said:


> Is that a tear in the Anni's eye?


He's still loved :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Also fitted the black badges looks much better IMOP


Looks great with the black badges, why did you go back to Silver wheels??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jbell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Also fitted the black badges looks much better IMOP
> ...


Never been a fan of all black wheels and they said they couldn't diamond cut or paint the edge so I went with silver


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Fair play, just thought they looked good with the White and black Colour scheme, would look good with a carbon / black roof like the Anni :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jbell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Also fitted the black badges looks much better IMOP
> ...


on the to do list along with a few other bits :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Only just seen this thread  Congrats Andy very nice motor and I see the mods have already began. Will be a sad day mate when Anni goes.

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> Only just seen this thread  Congrats Andy very nice motor and I see the mods have already began. Will be a sad day mate when Anni goes.
> 
> Paul


It will mate just put the original anni wheels back on to day and he dose look good [smiley=bigcry.gif] but also been on to Awesome about lowering and getting. turbo back exhaust for the R  remap might have to wait at it still has a years new car warranty on


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Your new golf R is awesome Andy... 

Bluey was eyeing one up a few weeks ago.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Your new golf R is awesome Andy...
> 
> Bluey was eyeing one up a few weeks ago.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Cheers  
Bit of flirting going on there I think :lol: I'm not a bit fan of the mk7 R looks a bit to reserved I think the GTI looks better IMOP


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure why I have missed this thread Andy but looks great , I'm a big Golf R fan..In fact maybe next year when my house is finished a MK7 Golf R or even the new R400 if it's put in production will be a serious contender for my hard earned..


----------

